# George Carlin



## IcemanSK (Jun 23, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 23, 2008)

This one surprised me, although it really shouldnt have. He was another one of those people that I apparently thought of as immortal

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 23, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## MJS (Jun 23, 2008)

.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 23, 2008)

RIP  :asian:


----------



## exile (Jun 23, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 23, 2008)

Here ya go, George. :lfao: :cheers:


----------



## Drac (Jun 23, 2008)

For the man who gave us the immortal *"7 Words You Can NEVER Say On Television"* RIP George...


----------



## elder999 (Jun 23, 2008)

> _Tonight's forecast....*dark.*_


RIP, Hippy-dippy weatherman....


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 23, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## kwaichang (Jun 23, 2008)

:soapbox:
I'm ticked off such a great entertainer has left us.

Hope to catch him next time around.


----------



## jim777 (Jun 23, 2008)

This is the first I'm hearing of this, so I'm hoping he died peacefully at least.

I'll pass some Toledo Window Box around the next time I get a chance. 

RIP George, and thanks for all the laughs, and there were many many. 

jim


----------



## morph4me (Jun 23, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 23, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 23, 2008)

:asian:  We Will Remember


----------



## arnisador (Jun 23, 2008)

.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 23, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 23, 2008)

.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 24, 2008)

.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 24, 2008)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 24, 2008)

Rip

.


----------

